# loosing gains



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Hi peeps - Not been on the board for a while - Bought a new house so have been consumed with that.

I'm a bit disappointed but really have only myself to blame 'cos I've lost 5kg over the last 2 months due to not maintaining a good 6 meal/day diet. I finished my 1st cycle end of July and kept the gained weight (94Kg) for a good couple of months by keeping my diet up.

I was wondering if it is possible to get the weight back to 94kg without another cycle just by eating, as my previous weight before juice remained static at 85kg (now I'm 89Kg).

Any ideas?

Mark

Another cycle is planned for March /April time


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think so. Are you working out?

Can you tell us two things?

What is your current diet?

What is your current routine?

I would like to look at it and what is your age and how long have you been lifting?

Sorry for the questins as both diet and routing might need some modifications.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

moved


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

I lost a few kgs too after my first cycle - it can be hard to keep the calories up when the motivating factor of gaining weight almost every day (when juicing) has gone.

By the way, did you do the cutting cycle you were planning to?


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Answers to your questions...

Scott: Yeah I am working out - I'm 26 and have been lifting for almost 3 years. Routine consists of Monday - shoulders and tris, Wed - back, Thurs legs, Sat - chest and bis. Diet is scrambled eggs and brown toast + protein shake for brekkie, chicken roll at 1100, chicken and brown rice 1330, protein shake 1600, steak and rice 1900, shake 2230.

Demon: No I didn't do that cutting cycle - started some cardio before my house move getting fitness up but then got tied up in the house thing. To be honest with you I'm so scared of loosing muscle I don't want to cut. Am I cardiophobic?!!

Cheers for you responses

Mark


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, you will get it back. I would not overtrain though. I would do solid compound exercises and lift a bit on the heavy side for about 6 weeks. Then monitor your weight.

From Sat. to Monday is just a couple of days. Chest and Shoulders both incourperate the front delt and triceps so you might need some more days to recouperate, especially lifting heavy. I would modify your routine like this: either swap legs for chest and bi's or do them on Friday.

You might want to up the carbs slightly and incouperrate more fruits and vege's and less on the rice and breads.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea no problem. Diet is key. Lift heavy but dont overtrain. Plenty of rest. Dont do cardio and up the calories. If you start gaining fat then back off on the carbs on your last meal before bed. Dont forget to take in some protein before you go to sleep, that way you wont go catabolic at rest. I agree with hackskii, I think you need some greens, yellow and red veggies. If you cant gain weight than use the insulin spikers, like bananas and potatos, carrots.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Im puzzled, i find the whole ratio of protein, carbs and fat too perplexing to work out every day, i know whow many calories im eating bu tno idea in carbs,fats,protein etc.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I feel that the best ratio for me is the 40-30-30 carbs, protein and fats. There is a calorie counter floating around this site somewhere.

Remember that there is good carbs, better carbs and best carbs.

Same goes for the fats and proteins too.

Knowledge is key. We have alot of stuff at our fingertips to heal us to do all kinds of stuff. Remember the words "you are what you eat"? Well, this is not too far off target for someone who wants to feel better, gain weight, lose weight.

Do a search on Macrobiotics. This will kindof open your eyes up to nutrients.

This is why I am not a firm believer in getting your food from tubs, bars, powders and stuff like that. If you know how to eat and take the time to prepare then you can live healthier and have a better body than most people just from doing a little reading and application.

Heck, it can help you take a massive crap that makes you feel lighter in the morning. Some food thins the blood some food thickens the blood, some food has natural anti-inflamitory stuff in it. Some food has soluble and nonsoluble fibers in it. Oh well enough ranting and raving on this subject.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Try this ratio.

1 1/2 grams of fat

7 grams of protein

9 grams of carbohydrate

For my 3 main meals I multiply 5 times each one of those. For instance.

5x1 1/2= 7 1/2 grams of fat.

5x7= 35 grams of protein.

5x9= 45 grams of carbohydrate.

This is just an example. Try to use this as a model for your ratios of fats to carbs and proteins.

I eat about 19 or 20 of these spread out in 5 or 6 meals a day.


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

hey hacksii,u know u said about carbs,better carbs and best cars?well is there any products that have best carbs in that r quick to prepare?like u have protein bars,but with the carbs it seems all the complex carbs r in food that takes ages to prepare etc.is there anything that is simple and just be taken without being cooked and put in a sandwich or something?


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Cheers peeps..... Compound heavy lifts for me for the next few weeks.

Mark


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by Killerkeane
> 
> *Im puzzled, i find the whole ratio of protein, carbs and fat too perplexing to work out every day, i know whow many calories im eating bu tno idea in carbs,fats,protein etc. *


As much as I'm not really a fan of Bill Phillips, I do find it easier to deal with nutrient ratios using portion meaurement (as in the body for life diet) rather than exact figures. E.g. a handful of a healthy carb food counts as one portion etc.. At the end of the day, I've never had the patience (nor usually the time) to really sit down and plan exact nutrient ratios and numbers myself.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The best book that I have found hands down is Enter the Zone by Barry Sears. That guy is a biochemist but his book is so easy to read. You are right about the food in the palm of your hand. It just makes sense. In the back of his book there is a glysimic index. If you use the lower glysimic fruits and veggies you will get ripped and healthy. The calorie counter books have the carbs, protein, fats and calories all rapped up in one book. After a while it just becomes second nature.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is a link to glycemic index. Just type in the name of the food and there you go. It shows carb serving and the glycemic index. Good for gaining or losing weight. Also good for diabetics.

Cheers!

http://www.glycemicindex.com/


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i know this is the wrong place to post but didnt want to make a thread about it, what is flax seed oil and how will it benefit me gaining weight?? i know it contains 'essential fatty acids' but i dont have any idea how that will benefit me as it gives no nutritional information. Just gone out and bought some that is very stupid of me, since i dont basicaly know what they are.

Thanks all


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

well, you can get your ALA's from that if you are cycling and that would be good. It has omega-3 and omega-6 fattie acids in good ratios.

It has fiber, protein, lignans, EFA's

The Lignans are anti cancer, anti bacterial and anti viral properties.

You can buy it in oil or raw but raw it needs to be ground up for digestion.

I think it makes my protein shakes taste better. It is a good food.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, ty scott. Do you think that all this is good for you though??? You see in the paper and on the news all the time how these everyday items cause cancer and all the rest. Heck they are even saying that STATIN products cause cancer and loss of memory and they are supposed to help you. I dunno we never know what we are eating nowadays so we may as well shove it down our necks anyway. what do u think about these potential dangers in everyday products hacksii?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Don't worry, flax seed oils are a good thing. They are second best to fish oils. The fish oils are omega 3. Olive oils are omega 6. Ratio of the two is very important. I can guarantee you don't get enough omega 3's. They say if you have dry skin, flax seed oil will get rid of that. Don't forget, fats supress insulin more than protein. Do the math. On the atkins diet, if you can't get into ketosis, then you need more fat. Fat is your friend, bad carbs are your enemy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow bro, I could not have said that better myself.

I will say this, Flax Seed oil is a good thing. 

Seriously, I would add flax seed oil or raw flax seed to my whey protein drink along with some strawberries, blueberries or even a bannana and just drink it down and enjoy. 40 grams of protein (just under 2 scoops) some milk and ice. Yummy. I would not blend all or even most of my meals but in a quick fix, I do this all the time when I feel hungry.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yummy. That sounds so gay. Sorry bro. Yes I agree. Only food that was made by God is best. The man made crap is exactly that. Breads, pasta, all sugars, no good. Try to stick with the stuff our great great grandparents used to build this great country, or countries. I am off my soap box now.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You made me laugh bro! Maybe I should not have had that last beer. OOPS! 

I was just laughing from what I wrote, not all that honest, had some help.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I need to take a picture of me at 44 years old. To compare of course. I need a good camera guy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good camera gay?

I will have to ask around for that one?


----------

